# New o scale layout



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Her is a pic of the new o scale layout I started on found the track plan in a book that was full of o scale track plans.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have a good start, looking forward to progreass pictures.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

This looks good for a start. One suggestion I have is for you to try to avoid the "S" curve created when you're connecting the inside loop to the outside one. Try connecting the inside loop on the curve and angle the connection at a 45 degree angle.


----------

